# XBOX 360 Wireless Controller Will NOT Connect



## tyler06stephen (Jun 6, 2007)

I just purchased my console less than a week ago, and I hooked it up last night and turned it on. I have used a 360 before at a friends house so I know the basics, guide button and all. I then turned on my controller. All it does is all four lights around the guide button flash about 15 times then about four times at a faster speed, then back to the regular 15. Ive tried pushing the button on the XBOX to "Add Controllers" and nothing happens. I have the wireless controller that came with my XBOX and another I bought which is an actual XBOX controller(not like a NyKo or anything.) I've tried both controllers but to no prevail. The weird thing is that when i first bought the system and hooked it up, I was able to get into the settings of making my profile and stuff, but now i cant do anything. I did however use one of my wireless controllers at my friends house. Do i have to go his house and release my controller from his XBOX by pushing the front button and then add my two controllers to my XBOX? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated, seeing as we are have a massive Halo 3 fest and I kinda need my stuff working.

THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## tyler06stephen (Jun 6, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## iomr (Oct 23, 2007)

I have the exact same problem! I just got a 360 Sunday and the controller worked for maybe the first 2 hours I played, and then it said "controller disconnected, please reconnect your controller and press A" randomly, and now I get that same pattern of flashing lights! I know it isn't that your controller isn't paired with another xbox because my controller was brand new when it started flashing. Someone better know what to do, cause this is really annoying and I can't play now!


----------

